# Freaking out!



## astbury1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all ermmmmmmm Im type one diabetic and need some advice. Possible preganant and my control is not great. Anyone low carb throughout pregancy?  Am petrified about hypos and realise that the ramge for pregancy is very tight. Any tips on what to eat? Was thinking going low carb but then worried about sugar dropping! 

I think am under the illusion that if i dont eat much carbs I will be forever hypoing!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2013)

What insulin regime are you on? If you carb count and inject for your meals then you shouldn't have much trouble restricting your carb intake - just use less insulin  As long as your basal insulin is set correctly then you could in theory get by without any carbs, but I'm not sure whether that might have implications for baby if you end up missing out on certain minerals and vitamins.

I must admit, hypos really don't bother me much as the vast majority of them are pretty straightforward to treat with a jelly baby or two. Have you experienced some bad ones which make you fearful of them?


----------



## astbury1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi am on carb counting but I still peak alot even with injecting before meals. Increase my basal and I drop!

I just dont like hypos. Ive only ever had 3 little ones however it is the uncertainty of when one is to happen that makes me very anxious!......


----------



## Redkite (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, and congratulations!  Make sure you get an appointment asap with your diabetes team to get specific advice on managing your diabetes throughout the pregnancy.  As you know, you'll need to aim for very tight control, so maybe aim to increase your testing frequency so that you can intervene with a small snack before a hypo occurs.  My type 1 friend suffered with low BGs throughout the first trimester (not helped by morning sickness), and after that as the months went by she needed more and more insulin.

I would think a low carb diet would not be the best idea, better to eat a variety of foods to make sure your baby gets all the right nutrients.  If certain types of carbs always cause spikes for you, then avoid those specific foods.  Some people inject 20-30 mins before eating things like French bread, which is very high GI.

Hopefully some of the type 1 Mums on the forum will be along to advise you soon


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2013)

You shouldn't be low anything when preg esp in the first trimester because that's when all the important bits of the embryo are forming.  At the end of that it's still tiny (about 1.5 cms long - literally the size of a jelly bean!) - but it already has the start of everything it needs as a human.  The next 6 months are just about getting bigger!

As has been said - get thee to the specialist team pretty damn quick please!


----------



## astbury1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks have contacted the doctor and diabetes team so waiting on them to call me back. It appears my blood sugars have gone absolutely bonkers  and are in their teens, Just taken some insulin to bring me down and it has done nothing! So gave my self some more and decided to just have eggs for breakfast in hope that by dinner time we will be in some kind of normality


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know whether it's standard practice to prescribe metformin to help with insulin sensitivity during pregnancy, but it might be worth asking the question.  I hope you find what works for you very soon.


----------



## Cleo (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi, congratulations!
I think like the rest of people have said, "low anything" probably isnt that great as you need a balanced diet .  All I can say is 'test test and test' !.  Have you been given BG pre and post meal targets and folic acid?.  I hope you are getting all the support you need !.  I'll email you the sheet with low GI foods 

Cleo x


----------



## astbury1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for sending me the information. Yeah was given the targets a while back and have been trying to hit these before I got pregant but not to great sucess. I am very frightended about passing out with a hypo so when my bloos sugars are actually in the normal target I freak out.. I get very anxious and because I know the metres are not actually that acurate. If I see a 5-6 my mind decides that it wont stay at this it will drop. It is worse when I am out of the house and I see this

Any pregant women out there that actually didnt pass out in pregnancy? And did not have severe hypos? I been reading the horror stories and hoping that this is not always the case?


----------



## astbury1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Also did anyne NOT lose their hypo awareness? Posistive stories may actually help me!


----------



## rachelha (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, I am 32 weeks pregnant with my second baby.  I gave never had a serious hypo where I ae needed help, or passed out.  My hypo awareness did reduce in the first half but with lots if testing it has been manageable.


----------



## astbury1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ahhhhh thanks this has made me a bit calmer!  Congratulations! xxxx


----------



## Monkey (Jul 11, 2013)

No loss of hypo awareness here either time. I did find I had more, but because the control window is tiny.


----------

